# Roy Rogers vintage acoustic



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

Hey everyone. I'm new to the group so first off, hello! I've just started my journey in the world of guitars, and started lessons about 3 months ago using my dad's 1962 Les Paul Gibson Jr. He passed away last March so its a sentimental journey for me. But now I've got the guitar bug lol. A friend of mine found and purchased this old Roy Rogers acoustic for me for $150. It may or may not be a waste of $150. Does anyone have thoughts on what a possible value for this might be. She grabbed it because of its vintage nature after she did some Google research but not sure if it was worth it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Look after that Les Paul. They are worth a lot of money now. Could you post some pictures of the Les Paul?


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> Look after that Les Paul. They are worth a lot of money now. Could you post some pictures of the Les Paul?


Oh I know it's worth.... priceless to my family. I'd much rather my dad was here to play it, but I'm learning and every time I pick it up, it reminds me of dad


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

Tracy said:


> Oh I know it's worth.... priceless to my family. I'd much rather my dad was here to play it, but I'm learning and every time I pick it up, it reminds me of dad
> View attachment 348358


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

Tracy said:


> View attachment 348359


You never responded about the Roy Rogers acoustic lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Single P90 wrap tail Les Paul - that's great guitar - would knock Roy clean off his horse .. lol


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

Wardo said:


> Single P90 wrap tail Les Paul - that's great guitar - would knock Roy clean off his horse .. lol


Yep it sure would. My dad bought it brand new in '62. I have some awesome old film reels of him playing and rockin' it


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, he looks like a bit of a rocker god bless him.

Single P90 through a Fender Champ will have lots of snarl.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Your dad looks like he was a pretty cool dude. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, he looks like a bit of a rocker god bless him.
> 
> Single P90 through a Fender Champ will have lots of snarl.


There's my uncle with his 59 Gibson Les Paul Jr. He's still playing at age 84, bless his soul


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The Roy Rogers guitar is probably not worth much at all.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> The Roy Rogers guitar is probably not worth much at all.


No way mang; that guitar is retirement cash. You’re just layin track for a low ball offer.. lol


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the GC Forum Tracy. What a nice and thoughtful friend you have for gifting you this cool Cowboy Guitar. Perhaps she thought it would make you feel closer to your dad.

Acoustic Guitar Magazine had a good article back in 2018 about the history of Cowboy Guitars. Low and behold, the Roy Rogers is mentioned in the article (How Singing Cowboys and Mass Marketing Created the Humble, Hardy Cowboy Guitar), and there is even a picture of one.




























As for “worth”, you can approach that a couple ways; 1. What it could be sold for, 2. What it means as a gift. I don’t believe there is a strong market for these pieces of Americana History, and the Roy Roger’s doesn’t appear to be at the top of a collectible list. But, I wouldn’t get hung up on the amount paid as it’s not unreasonable, especially if it’s playable. I have a Bradley Kincaid guitar (circa 1933) that needs significant repairs to bring it to life. I took it into Folkway Music (Waterloo, On), and unfortunately, the cost (~$1000) isn’t worth it, and that was their recommendation. So, it’s become a cool wall hanger for my music room. One of these days I’m gong to fit a clock into the sound hole.

Also, I know you know but I will say it anyway...keep your Dad’s guitar forever and pass it down through never ending generations of your family when the time is right. Find yourself a much less valuable electric to take out of the house when you start joining others in a band. Enjoy the journey of learning the joy of making music. It will bring much goodness into your life.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Les Paul Junior
A store ask $5,4 K us money for ;









❌SOLD❌ Gibson Les Paul Junior Cherry, 1962


Gibson first introduced the Les Paul Junior with their 1954 model lineup as their lowest price student model, with one pickup and no frills.




www.12fret.com





IMO is a way too high. $2 K look right to me


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Roy Roger / Harmony Stencil 






Just Guitars Australia - Roy Rogers


Roy Rogers




www.justguitars.com.au


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

Do you like the acoustic? Does it feel nice in your hands? Are you happy with what she paid for it? These are the questions that you need to ask yourself. Btw welcome


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

Acoustic Tom said:


> Do you like the acoustic? Does it feel nice in your hands? Are you happy with what she paid for it? These are the questions that you need to ask yourself. Btw welcome


I have no idea ... my friend lives 2.5 hours from me, so I've not even held or touched the guitar. I guess worst case scenario, it'll just be a $150 piece of art.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

player99 said:


> Your dad looks like he was a pretty cool dude. Thanks for sharing.


He was the best!! Loved by pretty much everyone he met, and a ridiculous sense of humor!!


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

Latole said:


> Les Paul Junior
> A store ask $5,4 K us money for ;
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't really looking for opinion of value on the Les Paul Jr.... the original post is about an old Roy Rogers acoustic. The Les Paul is a priceless heirloom and it wouldn't matter to me if it was worth a penny or a million dollars .... it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 31, 2021)

StratCat said:


> Welcome to the GC Forum Tracy. What a nice and thoughtful friend you have for gifting you this cool Cowboy Guitar. Perhaps she thought it would make you feel closer to your dad.
> 
> Acoustic Guitar Magazine had a good article back in 2018 about the history of Cowboy Guitars. Low and behold, the Roy Rogers is mentioned in the article (How Singing Cowboys and Mass Marketing Created the Humble, Hardy Cowboy Guitar), and there is even a picture of one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Well really, if it doens't play well, it'll be a nice little $150 piece of artwork and a thoughtful gift for sure.

The Les Paul is definately a treasured heirloom. I do take my guitar lessons on it, though I'm pretty careful with it. It's not leaving this family any time soon. I don't have children, nor does my sister, so we will be the last of our immediate family to own the guitar .... we'll have to figure out who gets it after we are gone... hopefully that's not for another 35-45 years .


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Patterson Hood in the Drive By Truckers plays a Baxendale modified Gene Autry model. Think the Gene Autry has a spruce top, while the Roy Rogers is all birch. As you said, at the very least, a cool wall hanger


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Not sure what it's worth but it doesn't look very playable as is. The low E is off the side of the fretboard so there's definitely an alignment issue. It looks to have a very flat fretboard as well which, for a steel string, makes for very uncomfortable playing.

Some of those old "signature" guitars are worth some money- like the Harmony made Buck Owens. They however are usually not very good players.

Good luck on your journey as a guitar player. Your dad is smiling looking down from above.


----------

